# HElP fish down...picture...RIP



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

I noticed one of my chiclids (Pseudotropheus demasoni) stopped eating and became less aggressive, all the other fish avoided him, and he started to just kinda floated not really swim. So i figured something was wrong and took him out of the tank and put him in a 10 gallon one with nothing else in it. Within 1 day he started to get large greyish white spots on his sides. He died within the next day...RIP

A few days later i saw another one of my chiclids (Sciaenochromis ahli, i think) start acting the same way the other one was. So I took him out put him in the same 10 gallon tank as the other one. Same thing happened the next day but this time he had the greyish white spot on his chest and it was kida fuzzy looking. He passed moments ago... RIP

I would like to know what it is if u know so if another one of my chiclids get sick i can treat it.

I have a 55 gallon tank.
7 Chiclids in it. they have been in for about 2-3 weeks
idk the PH level and all the other levels
TEMP is 70-72...i know bit cold but i dont have a heater yet

the eyes are fine its just glare...


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Sounds like Columnaris which is a bacterial infection. 
It's contagious so you want to take immediate action to save the rest of your fish.

Treatment for Columnaris: 
>Do a 30-40% partial water change with a good quality declorinator. 
>Turn the temp down to 76
>Increase areation
>Treat entire tank with Maracyn and Maracyn-two used concurently, OR Kanamycin
>Add salt, (sodium chloride, regular table salt without additives. Aquarium salt will work as will Kosher salt from the grocery store) Disolve it first and add it gradually over a 24 hour period)
>Feed sparingly during treatment.

Sorry for the loss of the two fish, hopefully the rest will be fine. Please post back with any additional questions or concerns.

Robin


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

k ill try it thanks


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

yesterday i did like a 40 % water change and conditioned it. I only treated the tank with Maracyn-two, and i added the aquarim salt. but was i supposed to treat the tank with both maracyn and maracyn-two?


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

and is it safe to add new rocks in the tank right now?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

tomfoolery said:


> yesterday i did like a 40 % water change and conditioned it. I only treated the tank with Maracyn-two, and i added the aquarim salt. but was i supposed to treat the tank with both maracyn and maracyn-two?


Yes, you want to treat with both the Maracyns at the same time. You can start the other Maracyn now.

How are the rest of your fish?

Robin


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

are u sure cause i read the back of both of the boxes and they both treat the same stuff except maracyn-two treats one more thing than just maracyn...so it doesnt seen like it would matter...but i still added it just in case


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Maracyn (erythromycin) treats gram positive bacterial infections.

Maracyn II (minocycline) treats gram negative infections.

With potential Columnaris, you need the dual protection against secondary infections.

Kim


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

ohhhhh wise thanks...they seem to be doin better though


----------

